# Red aphids, ok?



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a lot of these now (June 1st, 2010 in MN). I am not worried about pesticides or herbicides, but has anyone fed these to their frogs? I could not find anything specific on the red variety, red = 3 letter word and unsearchable.










By the way they are feeding on a rose bush. Here is a better pic I found in the internet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if they are red, i woudl shy away from them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Julio said:


> if they are red, i woudl shy away from them.


Good point!


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jason said:


> Good point!





> Originally Posted by Julio
> if they are red, i woudl shy away from them.


Are red bugs suppose to have a higher likely hood of being toxic?
I guess I never realized that.

Can you elaborate more?


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

have a look at this on the internet: Myzus persicae, there is a red morph also.
i don't think it will be poisonous.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Venutus1 said:


> Are red bugs suppose to have a higher likely hood of being toxic?
> I guess I never realized that.
> 
> Can you elaborate more?


well, nature any animals that are brightly colored usually mean bad news, hence darts. 

Why take the chance on feeding them to your frogs not knowing if they are harmful or not


----------

